# Our 2016 Vegetable Garden



## Del_




----------



## Buckshot00

Looking good.


----------



## amberg

I am very impressed, Major amount of manual work there! Is that melons that I see in the first picture buy the corn?


----------



## Del_

amberg said:


> I am very impressed, Major amount of manual work there! Is that melons that I see in the first picture buy the corn?



I can dig a bed in 10 minutes solo. 32 4' x 16' beds. You can dig a hole with your hands 18" deep in about 20 seconds. They were dug and backfilled with compost to 30" deep. (Bobcat)

Here's our main planting of Silver Queen white sweet corn. It's been side dressed twice now and will get one more soon. Also in the photo are Crimson Sweet watermelon, Ambrosia cantaloupe and El Gordo cantaloupe.


----------



## amberg

Del_ said:


> I can dig a bed in 10 minutes solo. 32 4' x 16' beds. You can dig a hole with your hands 18" deep in about 20 seconds. They were dug and backfilled with compost to 30" deep. (Bobcat)
> 
> Here's our main planting of Silver Queen white sweet corn. It's been side dressed twice now and will get one more soon. Also in the photo are Crimson Sweet watermelon, Ambrosia cantaloupe and El Gordo cantaloupe.



Still manual work, Which I am not able to do much of any more. As for the silver queen, We have been planting it for years, We love it! 

Couple patches of silver queen.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Del_ said:


> View attachment 507447
> 
> 
> View attachment 507448
> 
> 
> View attachment 507449
> 
> 
> View attachment 507450



country perfect!!! very nice! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> I am very impressed, Major amount of manual work there! Is that melons that I see in the first picture buy the corn?



many call it work and at times it seems such is the case... but I am reading a really nice book on cooking and the garden... and I like the comment made in the Introduction where author refers to President Jefferson in the late 1790's and his joy of gardening... despite the fact that then... 90% of the work force was engaged in ag activities.

President Jefferson wrote: " No occupation is so delightful to me as the culture of the earth and no culture comparable to that of the garden."

the author, a garden design professional, refers to it as an enduring pleasure... _to hand work the garden!_ ~

I completely agree!  I have TB tiller, but after almost 40 years... my beds are very friable and easily turned by hand... I earn my place in my garden... one garden fork turn at a time! lol

P. ALLEN SMITH'S SEASONAL RECIPES FROM THE GARDEN

https://www.amazon.com/Allen-Smiths...29179-5080347?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Still manual work, Which I am not able to do much of any more. As for the silver queen, We have been planting it for years, We love it! Couple patches of silver queen.



both of your gardens are awesome!! by any standards. making do with what you can do, as amberg does... is quite noteworthy. still, nothing quite like the rural based home garden... well developed and mature within its own culture such as the one Del [obviously] enjoys at his homeplace...

imo, a garden is a garden... and in my own garden culture art is an important factor, too... still... the one main purpose of gardening looms high and mighty and that is... to grow food! 

ultimate, tasty food such as is only available from the home garden!! 

corn, okra, lima beans... many, many... even to include this very nice growing kitchen pleasant batch of tomatoes, currently sitting in my kitchen...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

letting these 3 okra seed pods go to full maturity... if you have never seen the inside of an okra that has gone to seed pod maturity... its just full to overflowing with seeds... about 1/8th" in diameter... easily 50-75 or more per pod...


----------



## Buckshot00

This is my effort so far. Got the weeds pulled from everything except for the onions. I know where they are so the weeds can live for now. I have four and a half rows of field peas (crowder peas), two rows of butterbeans, (bush lima beans), four row of pinto beans, two rows of okra, two rows of yellow and sweet onions which are not in the pic, two tomato plants and four pepper plants, and one strawberry plant.


----------



## amberg

Buckshot00 said:


> This is my effort so far. Got the weeds pulled from everything except for the onions. I know where they are so the weeds can live for now. I have four and a half rows of field peas (crowder peas), two rows of butterbeans, (bush lima beans), four row of pinto beans, two rows of okra, two rows of yellow and sweet onions which are not in the pic, two tomato plants and four pepper plants, and one strawberry plant.
> View attachment 507923



Looking good! And I don't even see a single rock to be found. You have some nice ground there to work with, we are blessed with way to many rocks here. Which makes it a pain in the ass trying to pick them up.


----------



## billb

Just starting to pick peas here.
Put the camera close to the ground to make the tomatoes appear monstrous.


----------



## chuckwood

Here's my corn patch and my okra patch. I grow my okra some distance away from my main garden, I've been having trouble with okra getting blight problems in my primary garden spot which has been in use for a long time. I planted a bit late this year but the stuff is growing very fast now in the heat. Just finished spreading leaf mulch in between the rows.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

chuckwood said:


> Here's my corn patch and my okra patch. I grow my okra some distance away from my main garden, I've been having trouble with okra getting blight problems in my primary garden spot which has been in use for a long time. I planted a bit late this year but the stuff is growing very fast now in the heat. Just finished spreading leaf mulch in between the rows.
> 
> View attachment 509277
> View attachment 509278



looks good! man!!, that sure is a lot of okra!... if that was my okra patch... I would have no idea how to keep up with the daily harvest... one thing for sure, you will be in the green!!!! *Okra Green!* 

what do u think amberg?... plenty of okra no doubt? lol


----------



## chuckwood

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks good! man!!, that sure is a lot of okra!... if that was my okra patch... I would have no idea how to keep up with the daily harvest... one thing for sure, you will be in the green!!!! *Okra Green!*
> 
> what do u think amberg?... plenty of okra no doubt? lol



I usually overdo the okra, but I'm feeding relatives as well as myself, the surplus okra usually gets all fried up somewhere in this vicinity. When I don't have time for the picking chores, I can call up neighbors who will be happy to pick the stuff - especially when I'm giving it away. When the okra is really coming in strong, it seems it needs to be picked every other day or the pods get too big and you end up tossing a lot of it away. I'm a big fan of fried okra, I never get tired of it. I fry it in coconut oil, and store a lot of okra in the freezer, no blanching chores involved with freezing okra. I've also canned it. If you have your soil mixture right, and plenty of sun, the plants can grow up to 7 feet or so. Last years crop didn't do real well, I had no surplus to give away and my plants were stunted and had blight problems. At first I thought I had done something wrong in growing them, but then I heard reports from other local growers that okra wasn't doing well all over the entire county. Probably last summer's weather was bad for okra. Maybe I'll reverse that and get a bumper crop this summer. The plants are doing great right now.


----------



## amberg

chuckwood said:


> Here's my corn patch and my okra patch. I grow my okra some distance away from my main garden, I've been having trouble with okra getting blight problems in my primary garden spot which has been in use for a long time. I planted a bit late this year but the stuff is growing very fast now in the heat. Just finished spreading leaf mulch in between the rows.
> 
> View attachment 509277
> View attachment 509278



Good job on that mulch, it has really got to help with the weeds.

( I would have no problem helping with the disposal of the okra )


----------



## amberg

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> looks good! man!!, that sure is a lot of okra!... if that was my okra patch... I would have no idea how to keep up with the daily harvest... one thing for sure, you will be in the green!!!! *Okra Green!*
> 
> what do u think amberg?... plenty of okra no doubt? lol



Looks like enough for UPS care package to me! Lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

amberg said:


> Good job on that mulch, it has really got to help with the weeds.
> 
> ( I would have no problem helping with the disposal of the okra )


 
one can always count on a country pal to lend a helping hand... lol...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

picked last two okra pods. then deseeded the 3 I have. got 35 seeds from one pod, guess over 100 or so total...

got pix, but here is pods... on stem few weeks back... don't need the seeds, got plenty already... but they arrived, so I kept them.


----------



## Buckshot00

Pulled yellow and sweet onions today..



Pics below.


----------



## Buckshot00

Onions


----------



## chuckwood

I took this pic of my corn patch today. It's growing very fast, I have pole beans planted in there with the corn, so I'll get two big crops out of this spot. This will be the first year with no chemical fertilizer used at all with the corn, I've added and worked in a lot of composted horse manure and composted leaves this spring. I figure the corn has all the nitrogen it needs as it is.


----------



## amberg

chuckwood said:


> I took this pic of my corn patch today. It's growing very fast, I have pole beans planted in there with the corn, so I'll get two big crops out of this spot. This will be the first year with no chemical fertilizer used at all with the corn, I've added and worked in a lot of composted horse manure and composted leaves this spring. I figure the corn has all the nitrogen it needs as it is.
> 
> View attachment 510993



Wow that's looking good, Are your pole beans limas or snaps?


----------



## chuckwood

amberg said:


> Wow that's looking good, Are your pole beans limas or snaps?



Snaps. As far as I know, you can't grow limas in corn. The limas take longer to grow, and what will happen is the corn stalks will die and fall down before the limas will be ready to pick. With green beans, the beans start coming in not long after you harvest the corn. This is about the only way I'd consider growing pole beans, having to put up pole bean trellises is a lot of work, it's so much easier just to let the corn be the trellis.


----------



## amberg

Good point. They do take a long time to grow.


----------



## chuckwood

Here's my okra today, I've got 'em separated a long way from my other garden spots because of blight problems, probably being spread into them by my tomatoes. I've been cutting all the lower leaves off that are turning yellow and brown from blight. Apparently the same fungus's that attack tomatoes also attack okra, and it happens the same way. Fungus spores in the ground infect the lowest leaves and then it spreads up the plants. This is why I've been planting so much because in past years I've had problems with stunted, infected plants and reduced yields. I've been making up for blight problems by planting what would be way too many for most other gardeners. Spraying helps some but it's a big hassle and I don't like fungicides on my food, even if it is relatively non toxic copper formulas. The spray is expensive and the time spent spraying isn't much fun. I've seen other growers cutting the lower leaves off their plants so I'm trying it this year. If it works I should get a *lot* of okra this time. I picked my first bag full this morning. So far they are doing well.


----------



## amberg

Really nice patch, Did you plant them with a push seeder or by hand? The spacing looks perfect to me.


----------



## chuckwood

amberg said:


> Really nice patch, Did you plant them with a push seeder or by hand? The spacing looks perfect to me.



Whenever I can, I use a push seeder, goes way faster than planting by hand.


----------



## amberg

Buckshot00 said:


> Onions



They are the perfect size for creaming. Love creamed onions!!


----------



## Del_

Okra a yellow Burmese type https://www.southernexposure.com/burmese-okra-4-g-p-131.html on the right and Waltham butternut winter storage squash on the left. 75ft. rows about. We've been picking okra for about ten days now and it should bear until frost. Burmese is a great okra and if other okra is not growing nearby seed saving is easy. Non slimy type.


----------



## Del_

We've been growing small, colorful sunflowers for several years now and saving seed. We make no effort to prevent cross pollination and save seed from the flowers we like best and also choose for as much variability as possible. Lots of goldfinch activity, the one in the photo is watching me closely. Lots of bees, too. We get a metalic green bee but I don't know what it is. Seem rather tame. The photos don't show it well but these bees are loaded up with pollen. All photos taken a few minutes ago.






I believe this is a swallowtail butterfly. Butterflies love the sunflowers.






Here are some various shots of sunflowers and insects:


----------



## chuckwood

Del_ said:


> Okra a yellow Burmese type https://www.southernexposure.com/burmese-okra-4-g-p-131.html on the right and Waltham butternut winter storage squash on the left. 75ft. rows about. We've been picking okra for about ten days now and it should bear until frost. Burmese is a great okra and if other okra is not growing nearby seed saving is easy. Non slimy type.
> 
> View attachment 514477



Never heard of Burmese variety okra. How blight resistant is it? I'm getting ready to go 0ut and water my okra right now. We're having hot temps and no rain - typical for this time of year.


----------



## chuckwood

Del_ said:


> We've been growing small, colorful sunflowers for several years now and saving seed. We make no effort to prevent cross pollination and save seed from the flowers we like best and also choose for as much variability as possible. Lots of goldfinch activity, the one in the photo is watching me closely. Lots of bees, too. We get a metalic green bee but I don't know what it is. Seem rather tame. The photos don't show it well but these bees are loaded up with pollen. All photos taken a few minutes ago.
> 
> View attachment 514478
> 
> 
> I believe this is a swallowtail butterfly. Butterflies love the sunflowers.
> 
> View attachment 514480
> 
> 
> Here are some various shots of sunflowers and insects:
> 
> View attachment 514481
> 
> 
> View attachment 514482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 514483
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 514484
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 514487
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 514489
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 514490



Very good photos! Can I repost these on my facebook page? - I've got friends who do flower and bug photography, they'd like to see these........


----------



## Del_

chuckwood said:


> Very good photos! Can I repost these on my facebook page? - I've got friends who do flower and bug photography, they'd like to see these........



Sure, go ahead and repost my photos. Be sure to click on them first as it opens a slightly larger file and that is the one you may be more interested in saving. I had 3.5 mb files but I reduced the size and didn't save the originals. Some photo were taken in 'micro' mode. I use a cheap 10 year old digital camera, the Canon SD790 IS

I've never had blight on okra so maybe Burmese is naturally resistant......or maybe blight isn't in my area.


----------



## chuckwood

corn's ripe! picked 6 bushels so far, lots more to go. I'll be busy with it for at least the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## CaseyForrest

Chuck, this is our first year growing corn.... How do you know when its ready to pick?


----------



## chuckwood

CaseyForrest said:


> Chuck, this is our first year growing corn.... How do you know when its ready to pick?



When those silky tassels on the ears turn dry and dark brown, the corn is getting ripe. Here's a little video with a little more info:


----------



## CaseyForrest

Thanks!


----------



## farmer steve

chuckwood said:


> When those silky tassels on the ears turn dry and dark brown, the corn is getting ripe. Here's a little video with a little more info:



good video chuckwood. i did get a kick out of removing the ear from the stalk "safely".


----------



## chuckwood

My okra did great this year. I've produced way more than I can personally consume, so extended family and friends got plenty this time. Last year had a poor okra crop, and this wasn't just me, it was statewide. Last year was wet and cool, and my okra succumbed to fungus diseases and did poorly. This summer was different, hot and dry. Fungus doesn't grow well under hot and dry, so my okra stayed healthy. I just harvested a bucket full this morning, and I anticipate daily harvests going on for the rest of October. I never had to weed my okra patch, I laid down a thick layer of leaves that have prevented weed growth and kept ground moisture from evaporating. I eat fried okra and sliced, fresh, garden tomatoes almost every day.


----------



## farmer steve

@chuckwood. have you ever grown the burgandy okra?


----------



## chuckwood

farmer steve said:


> @chuckwood. have you ever grown the burgandy okra?



Yes, there are a few of them in my current okra patch. The burgundy okra pods seem to be thinner and longer than the green varieties. Next year I'm trying some of the Burmese okra variety.


----------



## amberg

Late snaps anyone. Here's some we planted after the potatoes were dug, turning out pretty good so far. We picked 2 buckets yesterday, and the helper picked 4 more today and there should be about 6 more to pick.


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Late snaps anyone. Here's some we planted after the potatoes were dug, turning out pretty good so far. We picked 2 buckets yesterday, and the helper picked 4 more today and there should be about 6 more to pick.


lookin good Charlie. what variety? been pickin some here too. gonna have to put row cover on them tonite as they are calling for frost. fall beans are the best.


----------



## amberg

Slender, And tender, So far, Plus brown beans, Which come in quick. but are not on my list of good beans. I think he had some top crop and Kentucky wonders in my planter. I do know that the first row on the left is slenderettes. The other brown beans I am not sure what he planted.


----------



## amberg

Steve, did you notice the turnip patch? Not as big as yours but it looks good so far, What you think?


----------



## farmer steve

amberg said:


> Steve, did you notice the turnip patch? Not as big as yours but it looks good so far, What you think?


i thought they were turnips but i couldn't enlarge the pic to tell for sure. mine are growing so fast that i can hardly keep after picking them before they get to big.


----------



## farmer steve

here's a pic of some of the things i took to produce auction yesterday and a pic of my market basket i entered in the local fair last weekend.


----------



## amberg

farmer steve said:


> here's a pic of some of the things i took to produce auction yesterday and a pic of my market basket i entered in the local fair last weekend.
> View attachment 532318
> View attachment 532319



Wow, looking good! That basket is definitely a winner!


----------



## Del_

Awesome Steve!


----------



## amberg

Got another batch picked and snapped today. Need to pick a couple more buckets tomorrow. Also having some for supper.


----------



## amberg

Still doing beans, last of 5 buckets on one row, My row, There are 2 more rows yet unpicked, Apx. 10 to 12 more buckets per row left to pick as of yet.


----------



## amberg

Two more buckets today, Think I am going to quit. Getting tired.


----------



## Del_

Picked a half bushel of 'Big Mama' lima beans today. Seed from Burpee Seed. The coin in the photo is a quarter. Been saving Dr. Martin for seed only and should have a few to spare for next year.


----------



## chuckwood

Del_ said:


> Picked a half bushel of 'Big Mama' lima beans today. Seed from Burpee Seed. The coin in the photo is a quarter. Been saving Dr. Martin for seed only and should have a few to spare for next year.
> 
> View attachment 536799



The Big Mamas are huge. We had a hard freeze last night that caught me by surprise, and I was up till 4 am picking limas. I figure I've got 6 bushels. I'm getting ready to go out and get the rest of the tomatoes, assuming they're not ruined by the freeze last night, but the vines are already dead. I've got friends that use green tomatoes for frying and making salsa. 











What is left now that's still going strong is broccoli, some cabbage, and a lot of brussels sprouts. The sprouts seem to be the most freeze resistant of all the plants in the cabbage family. I usually wait until January to pick them. Here's a few pics of what's left of garden '16. We had a hot summer with no rain, and are currently experiencing a lot of forest fires here in the Smokies area. Worst drought since '54 they say. But I had the best okra crop ever and gave over half of it away. It seems that okra loves heat, and doesn't need much in the way of water. I mulched my okra patch very heavy with last year's leaves, up to around a foot deep, and that kept the moisture in the soil despite the drought. I've also included a pic of what's left of my okra patch.


----------



## amberg

chuckwood said:


> The Big Mamas are huge. We had a hard freeze last night that caught me by surprise, and I was up till 4 am picking limas. I figure I've got 6 bushels. I'm getting ready to go out and get the rest of the tomatoes, assuming they're not ruined by the freeze last night, but the vines are already dead. I've got friends that use green tomatoes for frying and making salsa. View attachment 538391
> View attachment 538392
> View attachment 538393
> View attachment 538394
> What is left now that's still going strong is broccoli, some cabbage, and a lot of brussels sprouts. The sprouts seem to be the most freeze resistant of all the plants in the cabbage family. I usually wait until January to pick them. Here's a few pics of what's left of garden '16. We had a hot summer with no rain, and are currently experiencing a lot of forest fires here in the Smokies area. Worst drought since '54 they say. But I had the best okra crop ever and gave over half of it away. It seems that okra loves heat, and doesn't need much in the way of water. I mulched my okra patch very heavy with last year's leaves, up to around a foot deep, and that kept the moisture in the soil despite the drought. I've also included a pic of what's left of my okra patch.



Nice, A lot of bean shelling there. We got that frost also. Do I see a golden in the pictures?


----------



## chuckwood

amberg said:


> Nice, A lot of bean shelling there. We got that frost also. Do I see a golden in the pictures?



Yeah, she's my garden helper - she kills groundhogs! Got six hogs this year.


----------



## amberg

chuckwood said:


> Yeah, she's my garden helper - she kills groundhogs! Got six hogs this year.



I know, bet she don't like cats either!!


----------



## amberg

Del_ said:


> Picked a half bushel of 'Big Mama' lima beans today. Seed from Burpee Seed. The coin in the photo is a quarter. Been saving Dr. Martin for seed only and should have a few to spare for next year.
> 
> View attachment 536799



PM. me if you have about 18 left to spare. 

Thanks, Charlie


----------



## Del_

amberg said:


> PM. me if you have about 18 left to spare.
> 
> Thanks, Charlie



I'll let you know after my final seed collection. I have created a bottle neck in my Dr. Martin seed supply. I planted about 60 seeds and only one survived to maturity so all of my seed stock if from that one plant. That's not very good plant breeding and my not be representative of what Dr Martin really is. It does look just like Dr Martin and my even be superior in some ways but I have no way of knowing. It is true Dr Martin though and it is what I will be growing from now on. Maybe in a couple of years I'll buy some Dr Martin and plant a small plot and do some comparisons, maybe not. At the present time I have about 60 perfect Dr. Martin seed. These seed are hard to get to come up as the seed is so big that it is not lifted out of the ground on it's own power. I plant Dr. Martin so the eye is down and the back of the seed is at 1/4 inch below ground level. Went the start to come up I can seed the soil crack and then I 'birth' them by pushing some soil away from the seed so it is exposed entirely with the radicle growing firmly in the ground and the seed halves (cotyledons) exposed. On may the seed coat (testa) must be pealed off by hand or the cotyledons never separate from each other. Then I put chicken wire cages over the new plants so rabbits etc. don't get to them. Sometimes I start indoor is styrofoam cups. This is a more sure fire method. 

https://www.boundless.com/biology/t...zation-190/development-of-the-seed-725-11954/


----------



## chuckwood

Del_ said:


> I'll let you know after my final seed collection. I have created a bottle neck in my Dr. Martin seed supply. I planted about 60 seeds and only one survived to maturity so all of my seed stock if from that one plant. That's not very good plant breeding and my not be representative of what Dr Martin really is. It does look just like Dr Martin and my even be superior in some ways but I have no way of knowing. It is true Dr Martin though and it is what I will be growing from now on. Maybe in a couple of years I'll buy some Dr Martin and plant a small plot and do some comparisons, maybe not. At the present time I have about 60 perfect Dr. Martin seed. These seed are hard to get to come up as the seed is so big that it is not lifted out of the ground on it's own power. I plant Dr. Martin so the eye is down and the back of the seed is at 1/4 inch below ground level. Went the start to come up I can seed the soil crack and then I 'birth' them by pushing some soil away from the seed so it is exposed entirely with the radicle growing firmly in the ground and the seed halves (cotyledons) exposed. On may the seed coat (testa) must be pealed off by hand or the cotyledons never separate from each other. Then I put chicken wire cages over the new plants so rabbits etc. don't get to them. Sometimes I start indoor is styrofoam cups. This is a more sure fire method.
> 
> https://www.boundless.com/biology/t...zation-190/development-of-the-seed-725-11954/



My doc martin seeds, all ten of 'em, are in the freezer right now. I'm going to order more of them so I'll have enough to plant on my 90 feet or so of trellises next year. This year's lima crop didn't produce as much as I'd hoped, although I got around seven bushels of beans. I got greedy, planted them too close together at around 18 inches, and got huge masses of leaves and vines but not as many beans. It also took a very long time for the beans to mature at around 5 months. Next year I'm planting pole limas at least three feet apart and a couple weeks earlier than I did this year. Today I'll be canning lima beans. The instructions that came with my small packet of doc martin's said to first soak the seeds in wet towels and get them germinating first before planting them.


----------



## Del_

Here is our lone Dr. Martin plant, 2016. The lower leaves have been deer nibbled. The poles are 10ft. apart.


----------



## chuckwood

amberg said:


> I know, bet she don't like cats either!!



She's ok with cats. It's rodent type creatures that get her going. Possums, groundhogs, rats, rabbits, squirrels, etc. There's nothing that gets her more frustrated and wound up than squirrels, they always get away from her by going up a tree. She learned the hard way to leave skunks alone.


----------



## amberg

Del_ said:


> Here is our lone Dr. Martin plant, 2016. The lower leaves have been deer nibbled. The poles are 10ft. apart.
> 
> View attachment 538891



I take it that you have not had any frost yet.


----------



## Del_

amberg said:


> I take it that you have not had any frost yet.



We have had frost and the plants are showing it. The pole limas are going down.


----------



## amberg

Del_ said:


> We have had frost and the plants are showing it. The pole limas are going down.



Frost got mine also, ( King of the garden ) The vines were beautiful all summer, but they never had a single pod on them this year. I never had that happen before, Any ideas?


----------



## jollygreengiant

amberg said:


> Frost got mine also, ( King of the garden ) The vines were beautiful all summer, but they never had a single pod on them this year. I never had that happen before, Any ideas?



Did they have flowers on them?


----------



## amberg

jollygreengiant said:


> Did they have flowers on them?



Actually I did not see any, That is what I am trying to figure out. I think the wife pulled 3 pods of the vines with no beans in them. They were new seeds this spring from Southern exposure seeds.


----------



## jollygreengiant

amberg said:


> Actually I did not see any, That is what I am trying to figure out. I think the wife pulled 3 pods of the vines with no beans in them. They were new seeds this spring from Southern exposure seeds.



Well it's likely one of two things. Either the variety was a dud or they were very stressed at some point. I'm thinking it's the latter right now. If they are really stressed, or if it's very hot and dry when they are flowing, it can cause them to not put on any flowers. 

I can't say how mine did this year. I planted bush beans beside the tomatoes. Which worked well until the tomatoes decided they needed more room...


----------



## amberg

jollygreengiant said:


> Well it's likely one of two things. Either the variety was a dud or they were very stressed at some point. I'm thinking it's the latter right now. If they are really stressed, or if it's very hot and dry when they are flowing, it can cause them to not put on any flowers.
> 
> I can't say how mine did this year. I planted bush beans beside the tomatoes. Which worked well until the tomatoes decided they needed more room...



Don't think it was stress. plenty of water and fertilizer .


----------



## Buckshot00

Got the tiller out today and tilled half the garden.


----------



## amberg

Buckshot00 said:


> Got the tiller out today and tilled half the garden.



Good luck, Hope the weather holds out. Feels like spring up here now. I have seen 3 feet of snow in march several times.


----------



## Buckshot00

Tilled the other half yesterday. I'm not planting anything before April this year.


----------

